# Russian nuclear scientists arrested for 'Bitcoin mining plot'



## natr0n (Feb 10, 2018)

The suspects had tried to use one of Russia's most powerful supercomputers to mine Bitcoins, media reports say.
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-43003740


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 10, 2018)

lol


----------



## zeviyosef (Feb 10, 2018)

funny that he thought he will get away with it!


----------



## infrared (Feb 10, 2018)

@zeviyosef my thoughts exactly! There's zero chance nobody would have noticed haha, dumbest smart people ever!

edit- welcome to the forum btw


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 10, 2018)

Now I'm curious what kind of daily earnings they could have managed.


----------



## zeviyosef (Feb 10, 2018)

@infrared Thank you!!)
i bet hes like "hmmm let me log off the nuclear program and start minig bitcoin, im sure no one will notice"


----------



## Nicholas Peyton (Feb 11, 2018)

I wonder what that Super Computer would be hashing at. I bet it was that insatiable need to geek out with curiosity that made them do it.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 11, 2018)

Maybe he was Analyzing the Effects of Nuclear Crypto Block chain meltdown and Crypto Fall out patterns 

( Alt Reserchski  )


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 11, 2018)

Lol. That's one helluva tempting setup. 
1PFlops ain't a joke. If it's similar to Lomonosov supercomputer, then it's capable of mining around $3000/day in XMR equivalent just on raw CPU power. Probably has a shitton of Fermi-based Tesla cards too...


----------

